# Samsung Home Theater Help Me....



## sx9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm a total noob when it comes to audio stuff anyways, I have a samsung home theater with 1000w system.
I have 3 front speakers, 2 rear wireless speakers and 1 subwoofer.
They all work well except my dvd player/receiver (I'm not sure what to call it). Now i realize that this home theater is a cheap one since after a year or so the receiver makes a high pitch noise which is very irritating even when its not turned on, just plugging it in, makes the noise. So I'd like to replace it with a better receiver or fix it. I have opened it up and it seems the transformer is making the noise. Is it even possible to fix it or just buy a new one. Sound wise, its not the best quality but it does the job.

If i decide to buy a new receiver (on $200 budget), would a "Denon/yamaha" receiver be able to connect with the samsung speakers?
Also would my 2 wireless speakers work with a non-samsung receiver?
Please help me out.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF - we're glad you found us. :thumb:

Regarding the Samsung unit - it's usually not cost effective to repair inexpensive electronic pieces. Most shops will charge a minimum fee that's often more than the piece is worth.

Your front speakers should work with a new receiver. So should the sub. The rear speakers will need a wireless sender that matches the sender in the Samsung. Doubtful you'll be able to find such a thing. They may work as regular wired speakers however. Post the model number of the Samsung and we'll try to be more definitive.

Stick to the many name brand receivers and you can hardly go wrong (Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, HK, Kenwood, Technics, to name a few.) Just stay away from store brands. There are many available used too.


----------



## sx9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.
The product is Samsung *AH64*-*04467E* Receiver/DVD. 
I wanted to post a picture on here of the back of the unit but I don't know how  LOL. Can you just google it and see the image?
Also, it seems I can connect the rear speakers manually, but it will be a mess in the sky. :flowers:


----------



## sx9 (Jan 8, 2013)

By the way, are the denon/onkyo/hk receiver have better sound quality than my cheap samsung receiver? If not, would it be better to buy another samsung dvd player if i'm on a budget. I pretty much need it for my PS3 and my computer to be connected with the 5.1 setup.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Quality is typically a byproduct of the price range. With that said, the speakers have the greatest impact on sound quality. So you aren't likely to notice much, if any, difference. Typical rule of thumb is for the speakers to account for 2/3's of your audio budget. And you don't get that with a HTiB or budget line.


----------

